# What are you training today?



## thebrick (Sep 13, 2012)

I am hitting shoulders after lunch. I'll hit traps too. I'll need to warm the old joints up, then I'll be good to go. No heavy presses, plenty of good flyes… concentrating on feeling those delts burn. I also have to keep reminding myself to keep my shoulders dropped so I let those delts do all the work... not the traps

You training?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Only gonna hit up some cardio and abs after work today.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 13, 2012)

Just diid a light ham quad break in w/o. Getting that artheogram at 1230. I feel great... T


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 13, 2012)

back and bi's today


----------



## thebrick (Sep 13, 2012)

Just got back from training. Went really well. Took a few minutes to get the blood going in the shoulders, then hit it. Gym was mostly empty too. Love it when that happens. My world today baby.


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Sep 13, 2012)

Training wrists only-it's beer drinkin' day!


----------



## thebrick (Sep 13, 2012)

Otis T Holbrook said:


> Training wrists only-it's beer drinkin' day!



LOL, Otis, I like your honesty!


----------



## slide (Sep 14, 2012)

Chest/shoulder/Tris this morning...and then some cardio this afternoon. Fun-filled day...I would like to have been training wrists only...some 12oz curls. 

-slide


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Sep 14, 2012)

slide said:


> Chest/shoulder/Tris this morning...and then some cardio this afternoon. Fun-filled day...I would like to have been training wrists only...some 12oz curls.
> 
> -slide



I do high rep drop sets.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 16, 2012)

Did legs today... kid wants to work in on the leg press, no problem, loads the bar all the way up with 45's. Gets in and presses maybe...... a whole 3 inches range of motion, not even 1/8th down to parallel. How many times have I seen this over the years?


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Sep 17, 2012)

thebrick said:


> Did legs today... kid wants to work in on the leg press, no problem, loads the bar all the way up with 45's. Gets in and presses maybe...... a whole 3 inches range of motion, not even 1/8th down to parallel. How many times have I seen this over the years?



I see the same at my gym except it's 4-5 guys in their 50's that seem to be the big offenders.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 17, 2012)

Otis T Holbrook said:


> I see the same at my gym except it's 4-5 guys in their 50's that seem to be the big offenders.



Yep, that and those guys I call the bigtime "swingers" and "jerkers"


----------



## Marshall (Sep 17, 2012)

Did a full body workout. Not too bad, lost a little stamina towards the end, not sure if it was from dieting this past week, or just fatigue. Not too bad of a workout in general though.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 17, 2012)

usually train legs on monday but today im training with a friend of mine and we are doing shoulders and traps.

VP


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea Brick, that is pathetic....I just try to ignore them...they are in their own world.

Today:

Chest/Back/Shoulders/Tris


----------



## thebrick (Sep 17, 2012)

Managed to squeeze in a chest workout today... then back to the office. Did dips for the first time in a long time and enjoyed the hell out of it. Shoulders held up fine


----------



## Marshall (Sep 17, 2012)

I miss doing dips brick. Too afraid after the torn bicep repair.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking forward to back and some deadlifts after lunch. My favorite training day hands down.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 18, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> Yea Brick, that is pathetic....I just try to ignore them...they are in their own world.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Chest/Back/Shoulders/Tris




Well...I was a NO SHOW!

Sick with a head cold, cough, and body aches


Gonna probably take this week off and start over next monday.....unless I feel good on Friday.


----------



## slide (Sep 18, 2012)

MR. BMJ said:


> Well...I was a NO SHOW!
> 
> Sick with a head cold, cough, and body aches
> 
> ...



Must be in the air...but I dont feel as bad as you. Feel better...

Had a great Chest/Shoulder/Tri workout today...actually, solid week thus far (yeah...its still early). 

-slide


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 19, 2012)

had a good intense back and bi workout today, felt great! i hope you guys get to feeling better, i hate to hear you aren't feeling well. 

VP


----------



## thebrick (Sep 19, 2012)

Must be something going around already... I was in Whole Foods and the cashier said the entire staff was passing it around and one of my work contacts went home sick with it today.

Had a good back workout. My appetite has been huge this afternoon after that


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 20, 2012)

Chest shoulders tris and sabbath on the mp3    Feeling better every day   back here soon. T


----------



## thebrick (Sep 20, 2012)

Shoulders and traps... had a good pump going today. Makes my day.


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 20, 2012)

just finished legs. glad to be sitting right now


----------



## thebrick (Sep 21, 2012)

Slept good last night for a change (thanks True Nutrition Sleep Aid) Looking forward to some arms and core/abs later today


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 21, 2012)

Back traps and bi's. very light and careful. Good w/o.   Thanks, t


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 23, 2012)

Since a pc to use is hard to come by at the moment I'm saying legs tomorrow... t


----------



## Marshall (Sep 24, 2012)

Did a full body workout, started strong and ran out of gas about 1/2 way through. Maybe from losing a bit of weight, not sure.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking forward to a chest workout in a few... the shoulder may need extra warm-up today  lol


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 25, 2012)

I was wrong todays training was back and traps.. Not bad.. T


----------



## thebrick (Sep 25, 2012)

Hit a heavy, intense back day today.. went up on my rack deads heavier than I have in quite a while. I think I might be about an inch shorter after those too  lol


----------



## vpiedu (Sep 26, 2012)

was going to train back and bi's but i helped a buddy move all day and after a full day of running up and down stairs and fighting back pumps i have had it. doing back and bi's tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 27, 2012)

I hit Shoulders and Arms today, great workout.  Seems like I might have lost a little strength lately on my military press as the past few weeks I have been doing higher rep dumbbell presses, but 275 for 5 on the smith machine still wasn't too bad.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 27, 2012)

Light leg work . Felt pretty good. 1st leg work in weeks  T


----------



## Jim550 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just cardio, core, and self-myofascial release today


----------



## thebrick (Sep 27, 2012)

Hit shoulder and traps... once I warmed up the old man's shoulders, it went pretty well.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 29, 2012)

Hit legs today hard... still burning
I ran into an old training friend of mine that I have not seen in years too. Good to catch up.


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 30, 2012)

No training til monday  roofing my house.. super steep peak wearing my ass out.. T


----------



## thebrick (Oct 2, 2012)

I got sucked into a meeting at work, but managed to hit chest later in the afternoon


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello brick and ugers . Just weathered a family crisis shit storm so tomorrow will be day one chest/shoulders.. Thanks, T


----------



## thebrick (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad things are looking better Turbo!  

I am killing some shoulders and traps tomorrow.


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hope everything is better T

I'll be hitting Shoulders and Arms this evening followed by some cardio


----------



## thebrick (Oct 14, 2012)

Took the weekend off. Felt nice just to let the batteries recharge!


----------



## slide (Oct 15, 2012)

I am switching back to three days a week (m/w/f)...training will take a little longer, but will have more days off. 

-s


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 15, 2012)

Was chest/shoulders today. shoulder rehabbing nicely...    Back tomorrow   T


----------



## thebrick (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad your shoulder is feeling better Turbo. 

I did a chest workout and my right shoulder hurt like a mofo. Sitting here icing it now. Getting older is not for pussies.


----------



## Marshall (Oct 16, 2012)

thebrick said:


> Getting older is not for pussies.



We should make a t-shirt for that brick


----------



## thebrick (Oct 16, 2012)

hey Marshall, I think that would be a great shirt

Back training today went great. I feel charged.


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 17, 2012)

That would be a killer T!   Thanks brick . great idea marsh.   Heading for a job site near lake geneva in a sec.  work through monday. need the loot.  
Guys have a great week... T


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 24, 2012)

Tomorrow I'n training wallet in the am(dental appt)then legs pm.Thanks, T


----------



## thebrick (Oct 24, 2012)

Rest today... I am sore from Monday and Tuesday. Shoulders/traps tomorrow


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Oct 24, 2012)

Biceps and triceps earlier this morning. Off until Saturday.


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 25, 2012)

Got a good chest and back workout today which was much needed cause I've been out of the gym since the end of last week but I'm back on track now


----------



## Jim550 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hit legs today, wasn't the greatest workout cause I was a bit nauseous from taking a little too much melanotan.


----------



## Sir (Oct 26, 2012)

Demolished legs today. 5 supersets of Squats and Leg Presses, 5 supersets of Leg Extensions and Leg Curls, 3 tri-sets of Front Squats then Hack Squats then Leg Extensions. Pretty much everything to failure.


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 26, 2012)

Womped the wheels sir! chest shoulder tris. Was ok .... T


----------



## thebrick (Oct 26, 2012)

Bi's and tri's in a hour or so....  Friday's are easy


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 29, 2012)

Chest aand shoulder rehabb today. Went well. T


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 18, 2012)

Training on hold . Mom got cancer so tending to her for treatments/surgury... I'll be back! Keep at it guys! T


----------



## basskiller (Nov 19, 2012)

legs................


----------

